# Southern cali haunts or partys??



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been wanting to go to Halloween Horror nights! Maybe I will this year idk. I usually go to friends parties. Last year I went to a Halloween rave. I'm sure there will be another Halloween rave this year, so if I hear of one I'll invite u.


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

We have our own party...that seems to suck up all my time and energy. I haven't been to any of the haunts at the attractions except at Knott's....and that was in either 1975 or 1976!!!


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

never been to Halloween horror night! Knott's Scary Farm is cool


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I too would say Knott's scary farm is the coolest! It has a bunch more to offer than Halloween Horror Nights. I went last year and it was cool but Knott's does a much better job than universal. More rides, more mazes/haunts = more fun! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

You are correct sir, Knotts Scary Farm, is where it all started! I always suggest go early in october, that when everyone is at thier best.


----------

